# Essential Oils, Aromatherapy, and  Herbs Important threads.



## Prysm

IFRA Banned/Restricted Oils






						IFRA Banned /Restricted Oils
					

IFRA List of Banned/Restricted Oils                        Of   course all essential oils and other natural aromatic materials present issues   of sensitisation if used in too high concentrations however, the IFRA have   identified specific oils that are either banned for use in costmetics and...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Sharing my spreadsheet of EO Prices (the prices may be outdated, but good reference information)






						Sharing my spreadsheet of EO prices
					

I recently spent way too much time looking up EO prices and deciding who to order from.  I thought I'd share the research in case it can help someone else.    A few of the prices are sale prices and I believe I marked them as such, I don't know when they'll end.  But any of these prices could...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Essential Oils Chart






						Essential oils chart
					

This chart has most common essential oils, their uses, blending suggestions and potential warnings. If you have a question about a specific oil check this first.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html  Oh, and if you have any info to add to this chart post it here and I'll add...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Essential Oil Safety






						Essential Oil Safety
					

Lately there has been some discussion on safe levels of essential oils.  Depending on the intended application of the end product is going to determine how much essential oil is used.  When we get into talking percentages, we're talking about the combined amount of the essential oil, not a...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Herbal Aromatherapy Terminology Reference Guilde






						Herbal & aromatherapy terminology reference guide
					

HERBAL & AROMATHERAPY TERMINOLOGY REFERENCE GUIDE And How These Terms Apply To the Soap Making World…     I have seen a lot of various, and incorrect, usage of terminology pertaining to the use of herbs and essential oils in soap making. I thought I’d write some brief descriptions as a reference...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

